# Beer And Gas Line Clamps



## dpadden (30/11/09)

afternoon all,

When I got my kegging system it came along with those simple stainless hose clamps that are meant to be squeezed together with a pair of pincers.

I am making a few changes to the system and need to buy some more of these. Is there something easier to use than these and cheaper. They are $2 a pop at my LHBS which is daylight robbery. Does Bunnings have anything useful for this size line?


----------



## Fents (30/11/09)

butterfly hose clamps from bunnings







come in diff sizes

thank me later


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/09)

I don't use them at all, it depends on what line your using though I guess. I use the opaque (sp?), hard line and I have to soak it in hot water so it fits over the barbs, gives a tight seal and haven't had any leaks yet.

Edit: Those clamps would be go though if you need to use them, at least you wont have to keep buying em'


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (30/11/09)

Paddo said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> When I got my kegging system it came along with those simple stainless hose clamps that are meant to be squeezed together with a pair of pincers.
> 
> I am making a few changes to the system and need to buy some more of these. Is there something easier to use than these and cheaper. They are $2 a pop at my LHBS which is daylight robbery. Does Bunnings have anything useful for this size line?



I'm all for supporting the LHBS, but I had to pay $20 for a gass disconnect in an emergency last week. I think $2 for a tiny clamp is really pushing the friendship as well.

I think my purchases are going to be limited to DME for my starters and other small bits and bobs now.


----------



## Georgedgerton (30/11/09)

I like the stepless clamps but your getting ripped off at $2 a pop. Check out the sponsors at the top of the page and you will be changing where you purchase them from.


----------



## real_beer (30/11/09)

Paddo said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> When I got my kegging system it came along with those simple stainless hose clamps that are meant to be squeezed together with a pair of pincers.
> 
> I am making a few changes to the system and need to buy some more of these. Is there something easier to use than these and cheaper. They are $2 a pop at my LHBS which is daylight robbery. Does Bunnings have anything useful for this size line?


I got 20 for $5 us here: http://www.brewersdiscount.com/productCat15952.ctlg

The only problem is that the guy is sometimes very slow processing orders & answering email but his prices are great and I have no complaints about him other than that :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Vitalstatistix (1/12/09)

Fents said:


> butterfly hose clamps from bunnings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, these are too easy.


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/12/09)

Paddo said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> When I got my kegging system it came along with those simple stainless hose clamps that are meant to be squeezed together with a pair of pincers.
> 
> I am making a few changes to the system and need to buy some more of these. Is there something easier to use than these and cheaper. They are $2 a pop at my LHBS which is daylight robbery. Does Bunnings have anything useful for this size line?



I think we shop at the same LHBS, they were $1 last time I purchased some off him (2 months ago).. Funny how prices fluctuate! Since then I purchased some more off one of the online retailers for $0.50c a pop


----------



## dpadden (1/12/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I think we shop at the same LHBS, they were $1 last time I purchased some off him (2 months ago).. Funny how prices fluctuate! Since then I purchased some more off one of the online retailers for $0.50c a pop



Yeah was quoted $2 at the LHBS near my work which is easier to get to during the week. Just looked up the price nearer to home and they are 95c which is a bit better.

I like the look of these butterfly clamps though


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/12/09)

Paddo said:


> Yeah was quoted $2 at the LHBS near my work which is easier to get to during the week. Just looked up the price nearer to home and they are 95c which is a bit better.
> 
> I like the look of these butterfly clamps though



Ahh.. Most likely a different shop then.. And I though $1 was expensive.

I don't think the butterfly clips will be cehaper than that however you do get more than one use out of them


----------



## KGB (1/12/09)

The stepless clamps are better but those little hose clamps do the job. I grabbed a few stepless clamps from Ross last time I ordered.


----------



## Damian44 (8/11/12)

Hey peoples, I am looking for some butterfly or screw clamps for my gas line. The steepless clamps that everyone sells, shit me to tears. Bunning or any of the Homebrew shops I frequent don't have an alternative to the steepless. Ideas?


----------



## Spiesy (8/11/12)

Why don't you like stepless? 

The good thing about them is they create pressure equally, 360 degrees. 

The bad thing is they're a bit of a prick to get off, and the crimping tool _can_ be expensive... oh, and the o-clamps are a bastard to buy, outside of 100 units, or getting them shipped from KegKing or CraftBrewer. 

Outside of that though, they're awesome...


----------



## Damian44 (8/11/12)

The reason I hate these godforsaken dumb-ass of an idea, is because I can not use them. Could someone point me in the direction of a video that shows close up how they work?


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/11/12)

Fents said:


> butterfly hose clamps from bunnings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1
I have a heap of these and different sizes. They are fantastic, I also use them for clamping the hose to the urn


----------



## Batz (8/11/12)

Damian44 said:


> Hey peoples, I am looking for some butterfly or screw clamps for my gas line. The steepless clamps that everyone sells, shit me to tears. Bunning or any of the Homebrew shops I frequent don't have an alternative to the steepless. Ideas?




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6mm-BEER-LINE-C...=item4608fbf499


----------



## Spiesy (8/11/12)

Damian44 said:


> The reason I hate these godforsaken dumb-ass of an idea, is because I can not use them. Could someone point me in the direction of a video that shows close up how they work?


I made the mistake of buyng the real deal Oetiker tool from ebay for around $60-odd, but Keg King sell 'em for $20, although the bloke there reckons you can get by with normal wire cutters, pincing both sides.

I'd just buy the Keg King crimper... piece of piss mate, you just put the crimper over the top of the ear and squeeze, it closes the ear - pulling the whole clamp tight.


----------



## mxd (8/11/12)

Spiesy said:


> I made the mistake of buyng the real deal Oetiker tool from ebay for around $60-odd, but Keg King sell 'em for $20, although the bloke there reckons you can get by with normal wire cutters, pincing both sides.
> 
> I'd just buy the Keg King crimper... piece of piss mate, you just put the crimper over the top of the ear and squeeze, it closes the ear - pulling the whole clamp tight.




I use a nail pincers (like -> http://www.guangdacorp.com/product_list.as...=94&id=307)


----------



## GalBrew (8/11/12)

Off to Bunnings, a butterfly or screw clamp is much cheaper.......


----------



## Damian44 (8/11/12)

Batz said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6mm-BEER-LINE-C...=item4608fbf499



Legend.

AdamFromWH I dont think Bunnings will be able to help.


----------



## GalBrew (8/11/12)

Why? My 6-keg setup is filled with clamps from Bunnings. They work fine and are cheaper.


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/12)

Bugger and I was in Bunnings today and didn't know about them. When I moved, I had a brilliant idea for disconnecting my CO2 and N2 lines from the regulators:





and need to put it all together again as I have a cerveza to keg tomorrow. I'll print out the above piccy and show them, could be a bit challenging for some of them <_<

edit: not the machete picture, the clamp picture of course.


----------



## Yob (8/11/12)

show them both.. if you dont get one, they get the other :lol:


----------



## keifer33 (8/11/12)

The butterfly clamps are in the irrigation section normally of the Big Green Shed.


----------



## thisispants (19/12/17)

Looking at getting some butterfly hose clamps to secure the gas and beer lines in my new kegging setup....anyone know what size for a 6mm disconnect??


----------



## laxation (19/12/17)

Can I suggest instead of though you get john guest fittings? I wish I'd known about them when I started out...

basically they're plastic things you push or screw onto everything, instead of barbs. Much easier to use and remove. And from I've been told, less likely to leak

if you've got your stuff already and will use clamps/barbs, i'm pretty sure 8-10mm is the size you're looking for, for 8mm OD line


----------



## Pnutapper (19/12/17)

thisispants said:


> Looking at getting some butterfly hose clamps to secure the gas and beer lines in my new kegging setup....anyone know what size for a 6mm disconnect??


For most 6mm ID line, it will be 10mm OD.


----------

